# Need help.. looking for external blu-ray burner



## mdrumz (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey all,
Hope I am not posting this out of place, please forgive, I'm a newbie here! Am giving some consideration to jumping to backing up my blu ray collection!?! Would like to use an external one, pros/cons? Would love some input from you owners. I currently have an older Sony VAIO with Windows XP, Any DVD HD, IMG burn. Would like to play on my Oppo bd 83 and PS3. Please help!!!!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I guess the biggest question is why do you want to back them up?

For the price of writable discs and the labor involved, you'd be best just putting the money in the bank, and then when a Blu-ray you own gets scratched, or is no longer playable, take the money out of the bank and buy a new one. Of course, in 5-10 year, we may have a new format and your blu-rays may starting looking a little long in the tooth like DVDs do now. You'd hate to have 2 copies of an outdated format, wouldn't you.

Now, let's say you have a bunch of kids who like to scratch discs? My recommendation would be to forgo the discs all together. Get a WD TV Live Plus which will stream netflix, and also play local files. Roku will do the same with an update coming any day, with lesser file support.

On the other hand, if you're talking about backing up blu-rays that you don't own, I'm afraid that's illegal and we won't open that can of worms here.


----------



## mdrumz (Dec 14, 2008)

Whoa!!! Not going down that road! Ultimately would like to put a collection Pixar movies on one disc etc..
Just looking for some burner input.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

you could check on www.tigerdirect.com or on www.netegg.com for a blue ray burner to make back ups. another good place to check is www.pricewatch.com


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It might be worth checking out a media streamer then instead of a BD burner as the discs are fairly expensive, with something like the  PCH A110 or A210  (which I believe is the latest version ) and then you could fit a 1TB or 2TB HDD and back them up this way, just a thought?


----------

